# Sorley Carriage Clock



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

I thought I'd post up a few pics of this one:

Brass-cased striking carriage clock (height 4.75" less handle, width 3.25", depth 2.75") Glass on all sides and oval window in top. Front plate brass with 2.2" white dial, black hands, chapter ring with Roman hours inside, minute indices and Arabic numbers outside at 5 min intervals. Dial marked "Sorley Glasgow Paris Made". "French Made" stamped on back plate. Spiral gong/striker between back plate and glass rear door.

I did a quick Google and discovered that there was a Robert Sorley (silversmith) in Glasgow between about 1880 and 1920, who also imported clocks. But that's all I could find.

It was in my family for years. I inherited it and it was pretty filthy, so I cleaned it up and had the movement serviced. The guy reckons the wheels on the strike train are shot, and he can't find the right replacements, so it's just a timepiece for now! Nice little piece, though.


----------



## simon sinky (Oct 27, 2012)

very nice clock

simon


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

That is lovely. :notworthy: I shall have to find myself one like that! :yes: :thumbup:

Mike


----------

